# [KDE 3.5] Co się dzieje z elementami panela?

## BeteNoire

Pewnie wszyscy używający najnowszego KDE zauważyli, że zmienił się sposób dodawania apletów do Panela. Wybieramy je teraz w okienku a nie z menu.

Problem polega na tym, że gdzieś mi poznikały... nie mogę dodać Taskbar v2 bo go nie ma w liście wyboru. To samo z tacką systemową. Co się dzieje?   :Confused: 

----------

## wodzik

Taskbar v2 nie jest potrzebny. w kde 3.5 jest juz ladnie przezroczyste wszystko. wystarczy ze sobie wyklikasz w ustawieniach panelu.

----------

## BeteNoire

No nie do końca. Jak "najadę" kursorem na element taskbara to przestaje być przezroczysty :/

----------

## keman

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> Taskbar v2 nie jest potrzebny. w kde 3.5 jest juz ladnie przezroczyste wszystko. wystarczy ze sobie wyklikasz w ustawieniach panelu.

 

Ten panel tez by default obsługuje miniaturki ?

Przyznam że była to spora zaleta  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## wodzik

w sumie mi to nie przeszkadza. przynajmniej wiem na czym  mam kursor ;] pozatym   nie wiem czy przy uzyciu Taskbar v2 bys mial te fajne dymki pokazujace co jest w danym oknie.

----------

## BeteNoire

T v2. też miał miniaturki ale ja ich nie używam.

----------

## wodzik

w sumie fakt. tych miniaturek troche brakuje bo wygladaly fajnie. ale dymki tez sa niezle.

----------

## Raku

po kolei:

taskbara musisz jeszcze raz przekompilować, bo jego pliki znajdują się w /usr/kde/3.4, a nowe kde jest w /usr/kde/3.5

miniaturki: przez te pipy wredne 2 tygodnie nie wiedziałem, dlaczego mi divixy co 15 sekund się przycinają...

----------

## BeteNoire

Oczywiście, że przekomplilowałem, nawet 2 razy.

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

> po kolei:
> 
> taskbara musisz jeszcze raz przekompilować, bo jego pliki znajdują się w /usr/kde/3.4, a nowe kde jest w /usr/kde/3.5

 chyba nie....

```
equery files mtaskbar

[ Searching for packages matching mtaskbar... ]

kde-misc/mtaskbar-0.7

* Contents of kde-misc/mtaskbar-0.7:

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libmtaskbar.la

/usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/apps

/usr/share/apps/kicker

/usr/share/apps/kicker/applets

/usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/mtaskbar.desktop

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/mtaskbar-0.7

/usr/share/doc/mtaskbar-0.7/AUTHORS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mtaskbar-0.7/ChangeLog.gz
```

ale nie sprawdzalem dotkliwiej w domu.....

ogolnie to taskbar mi sie pie**** w taki sposob, ze widoczna nazwa aplikacji z przyczyn losowych co chwila 'zwija sie' do kilkunastu pixeli, tak ze nic nie widac. probowalem wszystkich styli wyswietlania ... nic nie dalo  :Neutral: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

Pal licho mtaskbar. Od biedy mam ten w KDE.

Ale gdzie jest tacka systemowa?

[ot] _Troll_, czemu ciągle masz takie krzaki w podpisie? [/ot]Last edited by BeteNoire on Mon Dec 19, 2005 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cichy

BTW Jak jest u Was z poprawnoscia dzialania ustawien taskbar-a? U mnie niezaleznie od ustawien (nawet gdy w opcjach wybiore "Nigdy"), caly czas jest wlaczone grupowanie zadan, co nie za bardzo mi odpowiada (wystepuje to niezaleznie od tego czy uzywam taskbar-a KDE czy mtaskbar-a 0.7).

[OT] Coraz bardziej przychylam sie do zdania niektorych ludzi, ze obecna wersja KDE powinna miec w nazwie beta lub co najwyzej RC.   :Confused:  [/OT]

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Raku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   po kolei:
> 
> taskbara musisz jeszcze raz przekompilować, bo jego pliki znajdują się w /usr/kde/3.4, a nowe kde jest w /usr/kde/3.5 chyba nie....[code]

 

chyba tak - mój instalował się właśnie tam (bo go sam tak zrobiłem   :Cool: )

a że to nie był oficjalny ebuild, to różnie może być

----------

## n0rbi666

 *cichy wrote:*   

> BTW Jak jest u Was z poprawnoscia dzialania ustawien taskbar-a? U mnie niezaleznie od ustawien (nawet gdy w opcjach wybiore "Nigdy"), caly czas jest wlaczone grupowanie zadan, co nie za bardzo mi odpowiada (wystepuje to niezaleznie od tego czy uzywam taskbar-a KDE czy mtaskbar-a 0.7).

 

Dziwne ... u mnie działa  :Wink: 

A tak na poważnie to używam kickera i jest OK, wcześniej korzystałem z taskbara i miałem dokładnie to samo (ale to wcześniej było za czasów beta2, i wtedy przejście na kickera też pomogło)

----------

## BeteNoire

Ponawiam pytanie: gdzie jest tacka systemowa?

----------

## Polin

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ponawiam pytanie: gdzie jest tacka systemowa?

 

Jak rany... "Dodaj Aplet > Tacka systemowa".

----------

## BeteNoire

O rany.... NIE MA!

http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gdziejesttacka7nb.jpg

----------

## Polin

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O rany.... NIE MA!
> 
> http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gdziejesttacka7nb.jpg

 

Owszem, jest.

http://mlyniec.gda.pl/~polin/tacka.png

Moze nie zainstalowales sobie tacki?

----------

## BeteNoire

No jak to nie zainstalowałem skoro wcześniej była!

Nawet ksystraycmd emergowałem, bo myślałem, że ma on coś wspólnego ze zniknięciem tacki, ale nie ma.

Już nie wiem co tu się dzieje, albo ktoś mi zdalnie grzebie w kompie albo co... Wyszedłem na pół godziny i tacka się pojawiła... razem z mtaskbarem, który parę dni temu po prostu zniknął (sądziłem, że crashował) ale nie w konfiguracji tylko na pulpicie. A pojawiła się po tym jak odpaliłem Metamonitor, który również sadowi się w tacce.

No dobra, jak się nazywa ebuild do tacki?

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O rany.... NIE MA!
> 
> http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gdziejesttacka7nb.jpg

 a moze wyjechal na swieta?? :]

PS. prosze, nie bierz tego do siebie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

